

Engineering Superheroes - greatest of all time? - dy
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/04/which-comic-book-character-is-the-greatest-maker-of-all-time.html

======
dy
Let's start a "superhero" meme for Engineering hiring. We all know superheroes
would crush ninjas and rockstars without lifting a finger :)

But more seriously, I did always find the part of the Superhero origin story
where they're also a brilliant engineer to be the most unbelievable - I mean,
it's tough to be a good engineer much less having to worry about jumping roof
to roof at night, building a superhuman physique and dealing with Lois Lane
groupies :)

